# Eclipse Projekt gelöscht (auch physikalisch) - recovery?



## Lupo4u2 (23. Nov 2006)

AHHH!

Ich habe ausversehen ein Projekt in Eclipse gelöscht und die Dateien wurden auch physikalisch gelöscht!!!
Kann man das irgendwie rückgängig machen bzw. wenigstens die Dateien retten? 
Mit einen File Recovery tool (freeundelete & PC Inspector File Recovery) werden die Dateien nicht gefunden!

Weiss jemand, wie ich die Daten wiederbekommen kann?!?

Danke,
Lupo


----------



## Jockel (23. Nov 2006)

Ich dachte immer Eclipse macht selbständig Backups?! Kann ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit, da ich Eclipse nicht verwende. 
Ansonsten: Backup einspielen


----------



## Lupo4u2 (23. Nov 2006)

Joa, wär ich auch von ausgegangen...
Aber nach mehrmaligen Suchen & ausprobieren habe ich jetzt aufgegeben und fang wieder von vorne an...
Zum glück war das Projekt noch nicht so umfangreich. 
Werde ich hoffentlich ohne probleme wieder zusammenbauen können 

*merke fürs nächste mal*: Am besten immer den ganzen Projektordner am ende des tages backupen...  :roll: 

Gruß,
Lupo


----------



## Jockel (23. Nov 2006)

Lupo4u2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *merke fürs nächste mal*: Am besten immer den ganzen Projektordner am ende des tages backupen...  :roll:



Noch besser: ein Versionskontrollsystem aufsetzen und auch nutzen(!).


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich dachte immer Eclipse macht selbständig Backups?! Kann ich aber nicht mit Sicherheit, da ich Eclipse nicht verwende.
> Ansonsten: Backup einspielen


Eclipse erstellt eine lokale Dateihistory. Wird eine Datei allerdings gelöscht dann ist auch die History weg.
Jockel hat recht. Immer CVS/SVN verwenden, dann passiert sowas nicht.  :wink:


----------



## Roar (23. Nov 2006)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jockel hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mit ner richtigen IDE (intellij) wär das nich passiert :bae:


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2006)

Hmm, ein Plugin zu schreiben das Backups erstellt ist auch etwa 10 Minuten arbeit  :bae:


----------



## byte (23. Nov 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit ner richtigen IDE (intellij) wär das nich passiert :bae:



Dulli-IDE mit Dulli-Schutz von Dullis für Dullis? :bae:


----------



## Roar (23. Nov 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der neid der besitzlosen :?: :bae:


----------



## Wildcard (23. Nov 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> der neid der besitzlosen :?: :bae:


Für OpenSource Projekte bekommst du die kostenlos  :bae:


----------



## byte (24. Nov 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> byto hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ich nicht weiss, macht mich nicht heiß.


----------

